# FreeBSD 9.0 and Debian 6.0.4 in GRUB Problem



## naresh2011 (Apr 13, 2012)

Dear members,

I have tried to install *F*reeBSD in my SCSI disc and I partitioned the disc in order to install *F*reeBSD and Debian. Firstly, I installed *F*reeBSD in second partition. Then I install debian and install it in first partion, with grub 2.

I could see the debian 6.0.4 was installed successfully and I wrote in /etc/grub.d/40_custom and add the following:


```
menuentry "FreeBSD 9.0" {
   set root=(hd0, 2)
   chainloader +1
}
```

and update grub accordingly.

However, when I reboot I could see the *F*reeBSD menu but could not boot it. I did the same in version 8.2 with debian 6.0.1 and it worked. But not with the above versions. Would any one suggest what is wrong about it?


----------

